
FsharpConf: Virtual F# conference live [video] - tpetricek
https://channel9.msdn.com/
======
p4wnc6
I was excited about this until I saw it's from jet.com. Heard too many things
about bad dev practices there to believe a conference presentation about it.

It's unfortunate there aren't more F# jobs. I've always worked exclusively
with Linux, but would switch to MS and all associated headaches in a second if
I could write functional code with F#.

~~~
pc86
> _I 've always worked exclusively with Linux, but would switch to MS and all
> associated headaches in a second if I could write functional code with F#._

That seems... odd. Surely you can write functional code in a different
language on Linux? Or write F# on Mono?

~~~
p4wnc6
Sorry if I wasn't clear ... I do write Haskell on Linux.

I meant that F# would be enough to entice me away from Linux and overcome my
activation barrier against using Windows. As long as it wasn't glorified C#
with a thin functional wrapper, and it was a focus on real functional
techniques, it would be highly interesting for me.

~~~
pc86
I do not have much of any F# experience but I write C# in my day job. I've
heard nothing but good things about F#, including from people similar to you
with a functional background incl. Haskell.

